# Need Help Finding Best Plow For Home Owner



## rashuno

Hi everyone. 
Just purchased a home and the driveway is a bit long (approx 150ft). Living in Connecticut we get some good snow some years. I have a 2004 Dodge Dakota and looking for the best bang for my buck, but also something that will last. I will only be doing my driveway. Hoping I could get some feedback from some of the pro's who know what plow works will with this midsize truck and what would be easy for a beginner...

-Bolt on application
-easy to store/use
etc.. .. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks,


----------



## grandview

Sno-way.,Boss ,Fisher anyone will do.


----------



## perrysee

snowsport is a easy to use and is a bolt on ,no electrical or hydraulics to wear out .can either use on front or rear of of truck . i have one for my 95 dakota pick up ,works great as long as you push first snow way back. also doesnt wreck the lawn . just a thought for you to think about.


----------



## Boomer123

rashuno;1464963 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Just purchased a home and the driveway is a bit long (approx 150ft). Living in Connecticut we get some good snow some years. I have a 2004 Dodge Dakota and looking for the best bang for my buck, but also something that will last. I will only be doing my driveway. Hoping I could get some feedback from some of the pro's who know what plow works will with this midsize truck and what would be easy for a beginner...
> 
> -Bolt on application
> -easy to store/use
> etc.. ..
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> thanks,


With this season we have had you should be able to find a ton on Craigslist at good prices.


----------



## mercer_me

A 7.5' Fisher SD would be a good match for your truck.


----------



## rashuno

perrysee;1465173 said:


> snowsport is a easy to use and is a bolt on ,no electrical or hydraulics to wear out .can either use on front or rear of of truck . i have one for my 95 dakota pick up ,works great as long as you push first snow way back. also doesnt wreck the lawn . just a thought for you to think about.


No hydraulic or electrical? How does the plow move then??? Sounds interesting. I will check it out. Thanks for the reply


----------



## rashuno

mercer_me;1465255 said:


> A 7.5' Fisher SD would be a good match for your truck.


Thanks. I will check this one out as well. I appreciate the input.


----------



## rashuno

So I decided not to look at the snowsport. I wanted something that has hydralic power etc. So I am going to look at the 7.5' Fisher SD like mercer_me suggested. I'll let you know what they quote me to have it installed.. thanks for the info!

also was looking at the meyer home plow. anyone have any info on this? Is it worth it. looks liek it mounts with a front hitch? would it last?

thanks


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Personally I wouldn't buy it considering its a Meyer, as most will tell you, but yes the Fisher would be a more expensive, but longer lasting option. The Fisher also has power angle and headlights unlike the Snowsport.


----------



## randomb0b123

sierra is right meyers are junk. theyre more like truck mounted scrap metal than plows. the fisher sounds like a good option hopefully that works out for you


----------



## seekay

I bought a used Snowbear off Craiglist this past year for $350, then had to get the custom mount for my vehicle (4x4 Tracker) for $250. 

It worked fine plowing up to a foot at one time (light snow) on my 200-foot drive and 1/4 mile private road.

It doesn't sound like you have all that much to plow. A lot of people on here will urge you to spend 3 or 4 grand on an admittedly nice plow, but do you really need to? If you get something cheaper and baby it, it'll be fine.


----------



## LEVE

> So I decided not to look at the snowsport.





> A lot of people on here will urge you to spend 3 or 4 grand on an admittedly nice plow, but do you really need to? If you get something cheaper and baby it, it'll be fine.


I'll echo that! Don't sell these homeowner blades short... they'll do the job you want them to do. After all you did say you're not going to plow commercially. Do you really need all the bells and whistles of the more expensive plows, like back-dragging and piling?

IMHO, you're doing yourself a disservice by not looking at the SnowSport. I put a SnowSport on a '76 Dodge PowerWagon, then I installed it on my 4WD Ranger. It's been in use four years now. I plow three times the length of your driveway (up and down hills and flat areas) and a huge parking area. In those four years I've had zero problems.

SnowSport Video

Yes, the SnowSport has no hydraulics; it's meant that way to keep thing simple for the homeowner. It plows snow just fine without the hydraulics, you don't need hydraulics to plow snow. You need the hydraulics to shift the blade left or right, up and down. The Snowsport relies on you shifting the blade right or left manually. There's only two up/down positions for the blade, transport and plow. Now that's simple, and I like simple. There's less to go wrong with simple.

To raise and lower the blade I installed a simple electric winch for cheap. It does the job just fine. Like many homeowner plows, the SnowSport will do what you want without straining the budget. It's easily installed and removed for Summer. It won't stress out the frame of your vehicle.

I* highly *recommend one.


----------



## SD40T2

paid a grand for my Curtis Sno Pro poly (called Home Pro now) 6 years ago and it has been trouble free other than 1 solinoid. I also plow with a 04 Dakota and if you can find a cheap brand name plow I would go with that instead, I think you will be more happy in the long run. BTW a neighbor of mine has a Snowsport plow on his dakota and in my opinion it takes him twice as long to do his driveway as it should and the plow is not heavy enough and rides up in heavier snow. Good deals are out there just got to look around. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## show-n-go

The real question is, what is your budget for this project? That will answer your own question more than likely


----------



## gmcdan

There was a almost brand new 7 ft snow sport for sale on craigslist for 200 dollars best offer , i would jump on it but dont need it.


----------



## Snow Defense Man

I would consider the ADI Snow Defense Plow or the Hiniker 700. Both go up and down from inside the truck, user friendly, and made in the USA. Both are low maintenane plows.


----------



## basher

rashuno;1464963 said:


> H I have a 2004 Dodge Dakota and looking for the best bang for my buck, but also something that will last.
> -easy to store/use
> etc.. .. ,


6'8" Snoway, simplest trouble free wiring, wireless controls, easy to mount, down pressure for back dragging, durable, protected hydraulics.

Regardless of the manufacturer you might consider timbrens for the front end and should use a counter weight.


----------



## dc240nt

If you're not at least considering the hiniker C-Plow, then you may very well be passing up the very best residential plow available. It leaves driveways clean! Simple as that.


----------



## Tahoe99

I am in Rockland, just on the other side of TappanZee, and we get sometimes same snow as you, and it's bad I have just 100ft driveway, but it opens up to about 50ft wide. I am using my 2006 Explorer with Fisher Homesteader. It's fully hydraulic, weighs very little, just 250 lbs, and I got off ebay for 1100. Works just fine with me. I got it from a guy in VT.


----------



## rashuno

I decided to buy new and picked up a Blizzard 680LT because we had a dealer close that could install it.

http://www.blizzardplows.com/bd/showroom/sport-utility-straight-blade

Thanks for all the input


----------



## mercer_me

rashuno;1498027 said:


> I decided to buy new and picked up a Blizzard 680LT because we had a dealer close that could install it.
> 
> http://www.blizzardplows.com/bd/showroom/sport-utility-straight-blade
> 
> Thanks for all the input


Is that plow going to clear the tires when it's angled? It's none of my business but, if you wanted a Blizzard LT, I would have went with a 720LT.


----------



## rashuno

You know what, I hope so. I didn't even think about that.. I just wanted something small so I could do my driveway and be able to turn around easy and all. I hope it does.. I already bought it now! =\


----------



## rashuno

Ok I just just looked at the spec's. The blade at full tilt is 74" wide. My truck wheel base is is 71.4" wide. I am new to plowing, never owned one before.. Will this still work just being a few inches wider than my wheel base?

thanks,


----------



## basher

Just when you turn sharply and since the first thing you'll do is the long straight pushes there shouldn't be issues.


----------



## rashuno

Ok great I feel much better now.
One more question and I'm not sure if this is the right forum for this, but should the blade be touching the pavement or should there be space between the blade and the pavement.


----------



## basher

rashuno;1498889 said:


> Ok great I feel much better now.
> One more question and I'm not sure if this is the right forum for this, but should the blade be touching the pavement or should there be space between the blade and the pavement.


Depends if wear edge life and protecting your sealcoat is more important then clearing down to the blacktop. I just drop it and let it peel sealer

If you have pavers, use a latex sealer, etc. would be the exception. If you have any of those concerns you might consider a rubber/poly edge.


----------



## rashuno

basher;1498896 said:


> Depends if wear edge life and protecting your sealcoat is more important then clearing down to the blacktop. I just drop it and let it peel sealer
> 
> If you have pavers, use a latex sealer, etc. would be the exception. If you have any of those concerns you might consider a rubber/poly edge.


its asphalt, it needs to be seal coated really bad anyways.. but I don't want to make it worse. I don't mind a little snow on top, I'd rather save the asphalt.


----------

